# Where to hire a portaloo in Tipperary



## funnymunny (24 Jul 2008)

Hi, 

I have googled portaloo hire, but am not getting much information. There is one company based in Dublin, Cork and Galway but it seems to be very much a commerical operation. 

I am simply looking for one to two portaloos for one night for a wedding, to be dropped and collected in Tipperary South.  Does anyone know of such a company or what should I look under?  Also, if anyone has done this before, could you give me an idea of how much it costs. 

Many thanks


----------



## shesells (24 Jul 2008)

Try Googling portable toilet as Portaloo is a trademark. Am writing this on a PDA so haven't done the search myself


----------



## funnymunny (24 Jul 2008)

Thanks Shesells, should have thought of that.  Found a company in Munster but was more expensive than I anticipated (not that I know what I was anticipating), it was Eur400.00 for two plus VAT.  It seemed to be the only company I could find though, all the others were in the North.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jul 2008)

funnymunny said:


> I am simply looking for one to two portaloos for one night for a wedding


I always said that relaxing the rules on where civil marriages could be conducted was a bad idea...


----------



## funnymunny (24 Jul 2008)

Tee hee hee.  It will be a bit of a squeeze but we will manage.


----------

